# Master Cadet qualifications



## MCpl ??????? (5 Dec 2005)

I would just like to know what the qualifications for Master Cadet are, right now i am in gold star but just for future reference.


----------



## Dane (5 Dec 2005)

CLI, Bronze Fitness, Staff for full contract, Recomended by CO, ACICO, Region. They'll waive CLI if you couldn't get in/were unable to attend.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (5 Dec 2005)

im sure there is more than that, if thats the case i am qualified, i thought you had to be chief warrent officer, and did fantastic on nsce


----------



## Dane (5 Dec 2005)

C/MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> im sure there is more than that, if thats the case i am qualified, i thought you had to be chief warrent officer, and did fantastic on nsce


NSCE, I thought I'd put that in their (which also serves to fill the fitness requirement) Other than that, no. 

I'll go grab that CATO right now.


----------



## Dane (5 Dec 2005)

PREREQUISITES

3. In order to be nominated for the appointment of Master Cadet, a cadet shall:

a. pass the National Cadet Star Certification examination;

b. pass the bronze level in the Army Cadet Fitness Test in the year of application;

c. pass any Cadet Leader Instructor course; and

d. successfully complete employment as a staff cadet instructor or supervisor during summer training at a Cadet Summer Training Centre.

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4701_b.pdf

And to clarify, every staff cadet is considered to be in a supervisional role, for the purposes of Master Cadet. I suppose that's correct to a degree, but you'd have to read it rather liberally.


----------



## MCpl ??????? (5 Dec 2005)

wow. that seems easy but i dont know very many people who have it and they have far more than they need to qualify. Ill go talk to an officer and see if they can put a word in for me.


----------



## ouyin2000 (5 Dec 2005)

You must remember that the application process is usually started by the cadet themself. Not all unit COs will encourage their cadets to apply for the Master Cadet qualification, and not all cadets read up on the requirements and therefor assume they are not elligible


----------



## ouyin2000 (6 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> As was stated, many cadets don't know about it.   They'll just assume if they can get it, the officers would tell them about it, and they'd get it.   However, it's a lot of the cadet's own iniative that gets the ball rolling.   A Cadet Career is only what you make of it - if you want to know about a medal/badge/qualfication, then look it up for yourself!


Thank you for rephrasing everything I just said...


----------



## Dane (8 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Lets not forget that it still has to be approved by your officers, and sent to the person above them for approval.   There might be something you did (or haven't done for that matter) in which they feel that you don't deserve it.



I think that's how most people get screened out of the process now, there are an awful lot of people rejected by their LHQs it seems to me. Or just not told about it...


----------



## Dane (9 Dec 2005)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Well, if you are the "Master Cadet" as the potential badge says, you should know about what badges you can get, what appointments you can get, and what medals you can get.   Taking your own initiative to find out about something is something I'm all about, as you cannot always rely on officers or NCO's above you to do what you want.



Good theory - but a lot of people rely on info from their LHQ b/c they believe it is reliable. It is not always as such, as I'm sure we've all experienced in some form or another.


----------

